

Comedian Tom Green hurls audience at TomGreen to get Twitter handle - oscar-the-horse
https://plus.google.com/109732816282804649211/posts/9PA94owAxhh

======
steve8918
The title is completely false.

If you listen to the actual broadcast, Opie and Anthony asked Tom Green why he
didn't have @TomGreen, and Tom Green explained that another Tom Green had it.
He even said that he didn't want to start anything because the last time he
brought it up over a year ago, the other Tom Green turned it into a big stink.
He said a couple of times that he didn't want to start anything.

It was Opie and Anthony and their audience that took this as a prank and ran
with it. Opie and Anthony were the ones that stoked this, not Tom Green.

------
tmh88j
I can't stand cyber-bullying because for the most part there's no risk
involved and it's so easy to leverage any scenario. It's easy to fight someone
anonymously. Anytime I think of cyber bullying the video comes to mind where
the scrawny little kid is poking the bigger kid at school and then he proceeds
to pick him up and slam him on the ground. I hate to say it, but 4chan may be
on this guys side. They usually stick up for the underdog.

------
zeppelin_7
people still listen to/care about Tom Green? Shocking indeed!

------
matdwyer
I don't condone bullying, and to each their own... but why don't you just ask
him for a bucket of cash and be done with it?

~~~
drm237
Selling twitter handles is against their tos. Even proposing it would probably
cause twitter to confiscate the name.

~~~
matdwyer
Fair enough, but I'm sure at some point Twitter facilitates names from
squatters, no? Or at least handles a transaction like that? Do they just
require no money changes hands?

